# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Πρόβλημα με πομπό FM

## tasozz

Καλησπερα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι η κατάλληλη κατηγορία, αν οχι ας το μεταφερει καποιος μοντ..

Εχω ενα θεματακι, με έναν πομπο FM που εχω, το παρατήρησα σημερα, εχει πέσει η ισχυς του στα 130 περιπου watt.. οσο και αν ανεβαζω απο το exciter δεν ανεβαινει... στην φωτο του toy exciter που ανεβασα, ειναι στο 50% και στελνει μονο 2,7 watt στον πομπο... οσο και να το ανεβασα τιποτα.. ουσιαστικα απο 10% και πανω μενει εκει.. (Το 50% ειναι τυχαιο στο exciter, απλα το φωτογράφισα τοτε που εκανα δοκιμές...) 
μεχρι προφατα επαιζε ο πομπος στα 400watt με το exciter στο 30%..

εχω 6 δίπολα στον ιστο, τα οποια συντηρήθηκαν πριν 10 μερες

και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπερα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι η κατάλληλη κατηγορία, αν οχι ας το μεταφερει καποιος μοντ..
> 
> Εχω ενα θεματακι, με έναν πομπο FM που εχω, το παρατήρησα σημερα, εχει πέσει η ισχυς του στα 130 περιπου watt.. οσο και αν ανεβαζω απο το exciter δεν ανεβαινει... στην φωτο του toy exciter που ανεβασα, ειναι στο 50% και στελνει μονο 2,7 watt στον πομπο... οσο και να το ανεβασα τιποτα.. ουσιαστικα απο 10% και πανω μενει εκει.. (Το 50% ειναι τυχαιο στο exciter, απλα το φωτογράφισα τοτε που εκανα δοκιμές...) 
> μεχρι προφατα επαιζε ο πομπος στα 400watt με το exciter στο 30%..
> 
> εχω 6 δίπολα στον ιστο, τα οποια συντηρήθηκαν πριν 10 μερες
> 
> και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει



Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι 35W επιστρεφόμενα (στάσιμα) στα 133W εξόδου, δεν είναι καλό! 
Πέραν τούτου το exciter σου μοιάζει να έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα!

----------


## tasozz

ξέρω οτι εχει πολλά στάσιμα... πρέπει να ειναι μέρος του προβλήματος.. ισως κατι παίζει με τα δίπολα, αν και με οπτικό έλεγχο του κεραιοσυστηματος δεν φαίνεται κάτι.

πριν 10μερες είχαν κοπει τα 3 καλώδια απο τα 6 δίπολα,(λογο αστοχίας των δεματικων στα καλώδια στον ιστό) έπεσε η εκπομπή αρκετά και ανέβηκαν στάσιμα.. αλλα αυτο διορθώθηκε και συντηρήθηκαν και τα 6

μετα την συντήρηση έπαιζα στα 400w με πρπ 22 στάσιμα.
σήμερα που ανέβηκα στο βουνό είδα το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει τώρα

ισως να μην φταίει το exciter οπως αναφέρεις, ισως να ειναι ο πομπός. ο πομπός με το exciter ειναι αλληλένδετα στην ουσία, αν δεν μπορεί να λάβει ο πομπός τα watt, το exciter απλα δεν τα στέλνει, οσο και % να το ανεβάσω...

----------


## SRF

> Καλησπερα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι η κατάλληλη κατηγορία, αν οχι ας το μεταφερει καποιος μοντ..
> 
> Εχω ενα θεματακι, με έναν πομπο FM που εχω, το παρατήρησα σημερα, εχει πέσει η ισχυς του στα 130 περιπου watt.. οσο και αν ανεβαζω απο το exciter δεν ανεβαινει... στην φωτο του toy exciter που ανεβασα, *ειναι στο 50% και στελνει μονο 2,7 watt στον πομπο... οσο και να το ανεβασα τιποτα*.. ουσιαστικα απο 10% και πανω μενει εκει.. (Το 50% ειναι τυχαιο στο exciter, απλα το φωτογράφισα τοτε που εκανα δοκιμές...) 
> μεχρι προφατα επαιζε ο πομπος στα 400watt με το exciter στο 30%..
> 
> εχω 6 δίπολα στον ιστο, τα οποια συντηρήθηκαν πριν 10 μερες
> 
> και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει



Αυτό εμένα μου δείχνει πρόβλημα στο excter ούτως ή άλλως! Είναι βλάβη, που έχω συναντήσει αρκετές φορές! 





> *ξέρω οτι εχει πολλά στάσιμα... πρέπει να ειναι μέρος του προβλήματος.. ισως κατι παίζει με τα δίπολα, αν και με οπτικό έλεγχο του κεραιοσυστηματος δεν φαίνεται κάτι.
> 
> πριν 10μερες είχαν κοπει τα 3 καλώδια απο τα 6 δίπολα,(λογο αστοχίας των δεματικων στα καλώδια στον ιστό) έπεσε η εκπομπή αρκετά και ανέβηκαν στάσιμα.. αλλα αυτο διορθώθηκε και συντηρήθηκαν και τα 6
> 
> *μετα την συντήρηση έπαιζα στα 400w με πρπ 22 στάσιμα.
> σήμερα που ανέβηκα στο βουνό είδα το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει τώρα
> 
> ισως να μην φταίει το exciter οπως αναφέρεις, ισως να ειναι ο πομπός. ο* πομπός με το exciter ειναι αλληλένδετα στην ουσία*, αν δεν μπορεί να λάβει ο πομπός τα watt, το exciter απλα δεν τα στέλνει, οσο και % να το ανεβάσω...




Το θέμα με τα στάσιμα στο ανάφερα γιατί δείχνει κάτι! Το τι και που οφείλεται είναι αναγκαιο να το ψάξεις! Αν έχεις 35 στα 133, πραγματικά... τόιτε φαντάσου στα ~400+ (35*3= 105 ? ίσως)! 
Ένα ένα τα "βγάζεις" πάντως! Τελικά είχες προ ολίγον ημερών πρόβλημα κεραίας... όπως λες! Είχαν ανέβει τα στάσιμα, λες! Πόσο? Περίπου πχ στα 105W ? 
Τι εννοείς "αλληλένδετα" ? 
Αν δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα με τίποτα αλλο εκτός από καλώδιο RF μεταξύ τους, τότε έχεις ΔΥΟ ανεξάρτητα προβλήματα! Ένα ΚΕΡΑΙΑ (καλώδιο, κατανεμητής, κεραίες, κλπ), και ένα στο exciter! 

Τα μετά το "αλληλένδετα" δεν τα κατάλαβα!!!

----------


## tasozz

> Το θέμα με τα στάσιμα στο ανάφερα γιατί δείχνει κάτι! Το τι και που οφείλεται είναι αναγκαιο να το ψάξεις! Αν έχεις 35 στα 133, πραγματικά... τόιτε φαντάσου στα ~400+ (35*3= 105 ? ίσως)! 
> Ένα ένα τα "βγάζεις" πάντως! Τελικά είχες προ ολίγον ημερών πρόβλημα κεραίας... όπως λες! Είχαν ανέβει τα στάσιμα, λες! Πόσο? Περίπου πχ στα 105W ? 
> Τι εννοείς "αλληλένδετα" ? 
> Αν δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα με τίποτα αλλο εκτός από καλώδιο RF μεταξύ τους, τότε έχεις ΔΥΟ ανεξάρτητα προβλήματα! Ένα ΚΕΡΑΙΑ (καλώδιο, κατανεμητής, κεραίες, κλπ), και ένα στο exciter! 
> 
> Τα μετά το "αλληλένδετα" δεν τα κατάλαβα!!!



οταν είχαν βγει off τα 3 διπολα ειχα περίπου 40 στάσιμα και ειχε πέσει ο πομπός πρπ στα 150w

αλληλένδετα γιατι,
το exciter με τον πομπο συνδέονται και με καλώδιο δεδομένων.. επικοινωνούν δλδ
πχ αν κλεισω το πομπο το fwd του exciter πέφτει αυτόματα στο 0 και unlockαρει.. μολις τον ανοίξω lockαρει και στελνει fwd watt...

ειναι σαν να λεει ο πομπος στο exciter τοσο μπορώ να αποδώσω, μην μου στείλεις άλλο...

επίσης δεν αναβει κανένα error σε κανενα απο τα δυο...

επίσης πληροφοριακά στην συντήρηση αλλάχτηκαν και οι κονεκτορες σε ολα δίπολα.

----------


## electron

Πολλές φορές πάντως, όταν ενα μηχάνημα δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει την αναμενόμενη ισχύς, το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στην κεραία. Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι απλό πρίν φτάσεις στον πομπό, όπως να συνδέσεις με μια εφεδρική κάθοδο ένα δίπολο και να δεις έτσι τι γίνεται.

----------


## SRF

> Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι *35W επιστρεφόμενα (στάσιμα) στα 133W εξόδου*, δεν είναι καλό! 
> Πέραν τούτου το exciter σου μοιάζει να έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα!







> οταν είχαν βγει off τα 3 διπολα ειχα περίπου *40 στάσιμα και ειχε πέσει ο πομπός πρπ στα 150w*
> 
> αλληλένδετα γιατι,
> το *exciter με τον πομπο συνδέονται και με καλώδιο δεδομένων*.. επικοινωνούν δλδ
> πχ αν κλεισω το πομπο το fwd του exciter πέφτει αυτόματα στο 0 και unlockαρει.. μολις τον ανοίξω lockαρει και στελνει fwd watt...
> 
> ειναι σαν να λεει ο πομπος στο exciter τοσο μπορώ να αποδώσω, μην μου στείλεις άλλο...
> 
> επίσης δεν αναβει κανένα error σε κανενα απο τα δυο...
> ...




Τι διαφορετικό βλέπεις στα δύο που έκανα ερυθρά? Το "χθεσινό" σου πρόβλημα, είναι ίδιο με το "σημερινό" σου. ίσως? 

Δεν ξέρω τι αλλάξατε - φτιάξατε, αλλά έχεις ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ κεραίας - καλώδιο καθόδου, κατανεμητής, κλπ - που επαναλαμβανεται ή δεν εντοπίσατε! 

Μάλιστα, διασυνδεδεμένα! ΟΚ, επομένως όταν ο ενισχυτής (πομπός όπως τον αποκαλείς) δει υπερβολικά στάσιμα στην έξοδό του, δίνει εντολή στο exciter να κατεβάσει ισχύ οδήγησης για προστασία του, κάνει FOLDBACK PROTECTION, και το exciter διαβάζοντας την εντολή δεν ανεβάζει πάνω από εκεί που ο ενισχυτής του λέει ότι είναι αρκετό!
Πρόβλημα? ΚΑΘΟΔΟΣ - ΚΑΤΑΝΕΜΗΤΗΣ ΚΛΠ => ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΜΗ 50Ω = ΚΕΡΑΙΑ, ΚΕΡΑΙΑ, ΚΕΡΑΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

